
Old Japanese maps on Google Earth unveil secrets - davidw
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/ap/20090502/ap_on_hi_te/as_japan_google_dark_secrets_2
======
swift
Apparently Google can't win no matter what it does.

------
jonno99
I am shocked by the Japanese HR practices

------
Semiapies
"But Google failed to judge how its offering would be received, as it has
often done in Japan."

That bit isn't expanded on. How else has Google "mis-stepped" in Japan?

~~~
shard
From the article: _After cool responses to privacy issues raised about its
Street View feature, which shows ground-level pictures of Tokyo neighborhoods
taken without warning or permission, the company has faced strong public
criticism and government hearings._

